

Multi-Factor Analysis of Y Combinator’s Summer 2014 Class - zackliscio
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/29/multi-factor-analysis-of-y-combinators-summer-2014-class/

======
joosters
Let's just completely make up some weightings to compare these companies! Oh,
and we should specify them to two decimal places, because SCIENCE.

------
minimaxir
This a terrible quantitative analysis because there is _zero_ analysis of
_objective_ data, and all the analysis done that is actually presented uses
magical _nondisclosed_ algorithms. (how did the OP decide the weights for each
metric of importance?

All of the classification of the YC startups is inherently affected by bias,
and there's no statistical logic behind any of the conclusions.

------
joelrunyon
Seems like tech crunch is trying to take a stab at Five Thirty Eight type
reporting...

~~~
devinmontgomery
This is not Five Thirty Eight type reporting. This is just pseudoscience. It
starts with admittedly subjective, unvalidated criteria then proceeds to
analyze and present them as though they were data. It's non-science presented
as science.

